# Ever heard of a Paraesophageal Hernia??



## 18099 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello...I just thought I would share some of the things I have been through for the last three years...I had first been hospitalized for internal bleeding of the upper GI track.. Black stools. I have been anemic for years. While in the hospital for a week, they had done a Colonoscopy/endoscopy... and some radiation test all of which were non conclusive.My Dr. sent me to a GI specialist at USC Medical Center in LA. That Dr, did an intero-endoscopy finding a lg Hiatal Hernia... He said about half or 4 inches of my stomach was above my diaphram. But, still no sign of the bleed... so they had me swallow some capsule with a camera, that I had to stay there for 8 hours while they filmed it go through my body.At the time, I had no pain except occasional pain on my left side under my rib cage. Which My Dr. said wouldn't be caused by the Hernia.They are thinking that perhaps the bleed occurs when my stomach rubs together at the diaphram. But they still do not know for sure.Recently, I began having alot of pain on my left side, thought I may be pregnant as I was throwing up every night. Teeth are breaking easy, and my asthma symptoms are bad, had the air pressure increased on my CPAP machine (I have APNEA) And more recent, pain in my left shoulder.I went to my Dr. who stated that I'd lost about a pint of blood in about three weeks time. I told him I did not understand why the Dr. in LA stated that he would not fix my stomach unless I became terminal... to him this meant either my stomach became twisted or I lost so much blood I required a transfusion. While discussing this, he informed me, that I am terminal.But he did refer me to a surgeon... I had a barrium test done and am having an endoscopy... The results from the barium testing showed that I now have 2/3 of my stomach above my diaphram... I asked him if the test showed the scource of bleeding or indicated where my pain might be coming from. He simply said with a huge hernia as I've got, that I am going to be in pain.This pain, hurts and is real... It doesn't matter what I do, I hurt. I have been missing alot of work this year... everytime I bleed my Dr. takes me off work for 2 days...Now I am being told that I have a Paraesophageal Hernia... they say it is the cause of all my symptoms, that it is very rare and very dangerous. I will be having surgery soon, but not until a 24 hr ph study and an esophegas mobility test done. I am hoping that this is all behind me soon.


----------

